# Introducing myself



## sonysmith (Jan 7, 2022)

Hello members, 
This is sonysmith. I am really excited to know about this forum. I am interested in many topics. As well I want to learn new things and connect with many people. I thought this is correct place.

Thank you

sonysmith


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Reamesy (Jul 31, 2021)

Welcome sonysmith. Do you have a TT yet or are you still looking? If so what do you have or what are you looking for?


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Welcome, Sony! Share some photos of your ride when you can


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome!  Please be sure to update your profile -








Open Letter for New Members - Setting up Your Profile...


Welcome to the new TT Forum co uk - As some of you may know, the original Forum look and function changed in September '21 when VerticalScope Inc. took ownership of the Forum. Although the look has changed, the support and dedication of our Staff and members remains the same. In order to help...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

